# Argos Play Sand?



## Whiteonfire (Mar 24, 2012)

I have used Wood chippings for my Adult Beardies for the past year stupidly and I'm considering to move to Argos Play Sand, I've under stood the Impaction risk of Wood chippings now, I've never had a problem with them but one of my Beardies almost ate one so yeah wake up call, I plan to use this sand: Buy Children's Play Sand - 15kg Bag at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Sand pits and sand. its £3 for 15kg, Is that okay to use with Adult Bearded Dragons?


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

Ive used it for many reptiles and had no problems


----------



## Whiteonfire (Mar 24, 2012)

Sonnymack said:


> Ive used it for many reptiles and had no problems


So shall I bake the play sand (I saw that somewere) or wash it, Or both?

Thanks for the quick reply, Much Appreciated.


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

on fri i had to have a leo put down because the previous owner kept him on childrens play sand....becuase apparenty its the best stuff ever for them, 
we had him for the last 2 years
he was completely blind in one eye and the other was being treated due to sand going into his eyes that caused an infection, 6months later 100% blind,
he had sore all around his limbs due to grains of sand getting into diffcult areas around the joints and folds of the limbs
he had abs all around his anus due to sand building up in this area 3 actullay bursted during his time with us.
it also caused blockage, not impaction!! but a blockage on this end, believe it or not impaction was the only thing this little dude didnt have

even though the blindness didnt cause him much difficulty, we decided to put him down as there was too much damage araound his backside that he was never gonna get better due to all the previous tears, rips and scarring he seemed like he was in pain and distress....even with knowing that it still wasnt an easy decision

sorry blabbered on a bit, but personally i would avoid like the plague


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

The poster is asking about keeping a beardie on the play sand and beardies are a lot bigger than a leo. I would never keep my leo`s on sand but my beardies have been on argos playsand for a few years and also my rankins and occelated uro with no problems because I have feed bowls set up out from the sand , my beardies bowls are on tiles and my rankins are up on platforms same as the uro`s. I think if you use basic common sense to keep food up out of the sand then you wont get a problem


----------



## Whiteonfire (Mar 24, 2012)

I already have a feeding platform but sand seems better for an 19" male and an 18" female (seperate vivs) than wood chippings. 

My Leos are on tiles.

Sent from my Sony Ericsson Xperia Play


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> on fri i had to have a leo put down


oh no, i thought he was gonna get through it all.....he looked so healthy last time


sand, i personally dont use it.
but if your set on using it then the childs sand is prob the best stuff to use whether its from argos, tesco, entertainer make no diff.... you could bake it but its all clean and steralised anyway


----------



## Whiteonfire (Mar 24, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> oh no, i thought he was gonna get through it all.....he looked so healthy last time
> 
> 
> sand, i personally dont use it.
> but if your set on using it then the childs sand is prob the best stuff to use whether its from argos, tesco, entertainer make no diff.... you could bake it but its all clean and steralised anyway


Deciding between tiles and sand ATM. Thanks

Sent from my Sony Ericsson Xperia Play


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

why not use slate tiles, and use sand to fill in the gaps between the tiles...this gives good effects plus the sand quantity is much better as its minimised


----------

